

Developer with recommendation engine experience for startup - nephronim

Hey,
I am a co-founder for a startup in Amsterdam called http://Favour.it and we need to find a co-founder with experience in creating even simple recommendation systems to build on top of what we are doing. Would anyone have any ideas? Help is really appreciated.
My twitter is paulmoconnell btw
======
joewandy
How about tapping into the local universities around you ? Plenty of
universities nowadays teach intro-level courses in machine learning. Someone
who has gone through such courses would know more than enough to satisfy your
needs. I'd love to help, but I'm not based in Amsterdam :)

Failing that, there're always online resources to turn into. I highly
recommend this <https://class.coursera.org/ml/lecture/preview>. This is how I
got started with machine learning too. It's not hard to hack together a basic
recommendation system quickly ... although for the long term, you might need a
dedicated person to work on it since providing good recommendations on
favourites seems to be your core value proposition.

------
spencer10
Could relify.com help you?

